# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Almaraz será el escenario de un simulacro internacional de emergencia nuclear

## F. Lázaro

La Central Nuclear de Almaraz será escenario el próximo otoño de un simulacro internacional de emergencia nuclear, por primera vez en España, en el que participarán equipos y observadores de la Unión Europea, Marruecos, Argelia, Israel y Rusia.

El director general de Protección Civil y Emergencias del Ministerio del Interior, Juan Díaz Cruz; y el delegado del Gobierno en Extremadura, Germán López Iglesias, han presentado hoy en Cáceres el simulacro, denominado 'CURIEX 2013'.

Díaz ha indicado que e último simulacro general externo se remonta al 2001, aunque debería celebrarse cada tres años.

No obstante, ha subrayado que vienen haciendo simulacros internos y parciales y pruebas de resistencia a raíz del accidente de Fukushima, en Japón.

El proyecto, que durará 15 meses, ha iniciado su primera fase que consiste en la preparación del simulacro con programas de información para implicar a la población residente.
Así, se harán campañas en centros escolares y de salud, además de implicar a los medios de comunicación locales.

En la segunda fase, en otoño, se desarrollará el simulacro, que consistirá en un accidente nuclear que provoca una fuga radioactiva a la atmósfera, y la consiguiente evacuación de la población.

En este ejercicio, que durará tres días, se intentará ser "lo más real posible", ha indicado Díaz.

En él participarán grupos de intervención de emergencia de España, Portugal, Francia, Bélgica e Italia, de los sectores radiológicos, sanitarios y logísticos, así como los miembros de los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado.

En una tercera fase, que durará hasta marzo de 2014, se procederá a una evaluación para mejorar la efectividad de los planes y procedimientos de emergencia puestos en prácticas.

En esta fase participarán observadores de la Unión Europea, así como de Marruecos, Argelia, Israel y Rusia.

El simulacro afectará a la Zona 1 de Almaraz, doce municipios que reúnen una población de 5.000 habitantes.

Cuenta con un presupuesto de 600.000 euros y está financiado en un 85 por ciento por la Unión Europea. El proyecto español se impuso a otras cinco propuestas presentadas por otros países.

http://www.hoy.es/20130227/local/pro...302271402.html

----------


## tescelma

Interesante. Aunque yo no estoy muy de acuerdo en "preparar" tanto los simulacros, porque luego no son más que la representación de un guión ensayado durante meses. Creo que el simulacro se debe peparar, si, pero guardando varios "imprevistos" a los actuantes y al Centro de Coordinación.

Creo que también se está preparando un macrosimulacro sobre Planes de Emergencia de Presas y/o inundaciones en algún lugar de la cuenca del Duero ... en breves fechas.

----------


## Luján

> Interesante. Aunque yo no estoy muy de acuerdo en "preparar" tanto los simulacros, porque luego no son más que la representación de un guión ensayado durante meses. Creo que el simulacro se debe peparar, si, pero guardando varios "imprevistos" a los actuantes y al Centro de Coordinación.
> 
> Creo que también se está preparando un macrosimulacro sobre Planes de Emergencia de Presas y/o inundaciones en algún lugar de la cuenca del Duero ... en breves fechas.


Yo opino igual. Cuanto más se preparan, mejor salen y no se ven las deficiencias reales de los dispositivos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lleváis razón, los simulacros sin avisar son en los que realmente se ve la preparación frente a lo que se simula... pero hacer un simulacro de emergencia nuclear "con imprevistos" hay que tener cuidado. No estamos hablando de una evacuación de un edificio, estamos hablando de un simuclaro de emergencia nuclear, a alguno es capaz de darle un soponcio sólo de escuchar alguna alarma de la central sin saber que es un simulacro.

Hace 2 años, se disparó por error la alarma de emergencia nuclear en Almaraz y hubo gente que tuvo que ser atendida por ataques de ansiedad e incluso gente que cogió el coche y se largó a Talavera huyendo nada más escuchar la alarma, lógicamente entendible.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los simulacros imprevistos, más tratándose de temas nucleares... que del no aviso al pánico hay un paso.

----------

